# Water Exchange Test Results



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

The following table may be useful to those who keep a journal. With this table, you will have test results and maintenance chores over many weeks at a glance.

The table needs some more work. I am working on it now and try to make it better. 
I think I may need to go to a windows help forum to see if I can change the doc-pdf file to a different type. So this might take time.
The doc-pdf does not allow more then 97 KB when uploading. This table is not finished as you see, there are no vertical lines. You will have to draw them in yourself and use your printer to make copies. I do not think I can change the file type. After you draw your vertical lines, you can use the top line for the month and date.


----------

